

JSFM – A JavaScript Library to write codes in Java style architecture - amarjeet
https://github.com/anoopchaurasia/jsfm

======
amarjeet
JSFM is a JavaScript framework
([https://github.com/anoopchaurasia/jsfm](https://github.com/anoopchaurasia/jsfm))
that enables a developer to write codes in Java style architecture - the way
key features in Java behave, such as Inheritance, Abstraction, Polymorphism,
Encapsulation, Constant, & Static. ECMAScript 6 is also coming up with similar
feature set that have already been implemented in JSFM.

